# R32 GTR vs R35 GTR



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

There's no comparison, is there? 


:smokin:







I mean R35 is far better, is it not? Straight out of the factory. :nervous:

Look at the performance figuers of now vs 22 years ago.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Depends what your comparing?

Price?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel, one word, progress. If it was the same sort of car as then, everyone would be moaning. Leave the one trick pony routine to Porsche, but, to be fair, it's served them pretty well.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Performance.

Build quality

Looks

Practicality

How they've proven themselves in the race scene.

R35 is the better of the two.

Is it not?

The technology that the 35 has is far superior to that of R32 in every way.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The R35 has grip, power, speedy gearbox, comfort.

The R32 is just fun!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Race scene? You mean the carbon fibre GT1 cars with the n/a V8 in? Not really a comparison is it? Of course the R35 has better performance than the R32 did straight out of the factory, that's the point I was making about progress.

I'm not really sure where this thread is leading, I don't want to get into a 'my car is better than your car' type dispute.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Obviously stock for stock the r35 is far superior in almost every respect and so it should be given 20 years of tech progress, just as the new m3 is superior technically to a E30 M3, but my guess is that a very large amount of us car guys would have the E30 all day As far as success in their own time goes the 32 is in an entirely different league, sadly as much as i love and respect the 35, all proper race versions have very little to do with the road version, V8, rear wheel drive only, , so until this changes to something closer to the old Group A rules we won't know how good or successful it is next to it's peer's, amazing road car though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Race scene? You mean the carbon fibre GT1 cars with the n/a V8 in? Not really a comparison is it? Of course the R35 has better performance than the R32 did straight out of the factory, that's the point I was making about progress.
> 
> I'm not really sure where this thread is leading, I don't want to get into a 'my car is better than your car' type dispute.


Apart from the GT1 there are unofficial races, drag events, circuit time attack events etc.

the 35 is a way more capable car in my opinion.

The GT3 version has the VQ38 engine, does it not?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> The R35 has grip, power, speedy gearbox, comfort.
> 
> The R32 is just fun!


My pushbike chopper is fun too, I can do wheelspins with it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you been drinking Nigel? Of course The 35 is the better car in every single way. That what 30 years of R&D gets you

Mook


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am confident about standard vs standard cars that the R35 is faster. 

At the tuning side 1K bhp vs 1K bhp is a different story. 

comparisons:







Heavly tuned R32 vs almost standard R35











Tuned R32 vs R35 IDK










Well with tuning you can win but, both heavily tuned vs each other = IDK lol.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

objectively the r35 is better... but subjectively? I would take the r32. I think it's the more rewarding car to drive WELL. Anyone can go fast in the R35...


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

What a crazy post, agree with Mook stating the Blee**ng obvious, of course the R35 is superior technically in every way factory standard, but it doesn't make it more desirable, we could probably say the same for just about every car that's ever been made given a 20 year gap, but only time decides which ones become an icon.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

driven said:


> What a crazy post, agree with Mook stating the Blee**ng obvious, of course the R35 is superior technically in every way factory standard, but it doesn't make it more desirable, we could probably say the same for just about every car that's ever been made given a 20 year gap, but only time decides which ones become an icon.


I think it's vice versa, the 35 is far more desirable than the 32 has ever been.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> The GT3 version has the VQ38 engine, does it not?


Possibly VR38, not VQ though.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't think I could ever love the 35 like I love my 32.
They are absolutely fantastic cars but they just don't do it for me I'm afraid.
If Nissan pulled up at my place with a brand new R35 and said fancy a swap for your 32 I'd genuinely say thanks but I'm ok Ta.
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If I HAD to buy one of them, I'd get a totally standard R32, because in 10 years time it WILL be worth more than a 10 year old R35.

So, if the R32 is worth more, doesn't it make it better, E.G. more desirable?

Just a though.


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

As perfect as the R35 may be, I think it doesn't have that desirability of the R32 and other second-gen Skylines. The R35 is considered a supercar, with a relatively high price tag, and as such is compared and likened to other supercars. The R32 on the other hand, was merely a sports car that also happened to spank supercars with twice its power output, all while providing pure driving pleasure and not having everything controlled by a computer of some sort. Also, the R32 has a much more special feel to it because, after all, it was only offered for sale in Japan and special measures had to be taken to get one, rather than just walking up to any Nissan showroom and buying an R35. 

This is why older Skylines are respected more here in the UAE because they signify a true car connoisseur rather than just a person with money...

In the end, neither get my vote becauseI prefer the R33 to both :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

This thread is so funny lol. All the people saying r32 is better or better to drive, or I don't want a laptop to drive, is mad. Do you all not remember all these comments with the previous models. R34 gtr is a playstaion car, the car drives you, its not like diveing a real rwd car ect, ect. You all sound like the haters of the past. I got beat by r33gtr, but my 911 is the better car its a more involved drive and takes more skill blar blar blar.

There is so much bitching on this forum about the r35 its unreal. Its a great car! ok its not got the raceing history but most gt1 and gt2 cars are so far from standard its not a true comparison.

just my 2p worth  :flame:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Get out of bed the wrong dude this morning?

Bob
P.s. I actually meant 'side' but think the above sounds funny so left it as was!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob, this thread is like deja-vu of your couldn't give a monkey's thread, it's all been said before. Not criticising you in any way but I just can't see the point of this one. I would happily own any of the previous iterations of the GTR brand but I happen to have the R35 at the moment.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Fair point Gareth mate!:thumbsup:
I didn't start it you know.:chuckle:
Forums a bit dead at the moment, so there's not much to chat about!

Bob


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> If I HAD to buy one of them, I'd get a totally standard R32, because in 10 years time it WILL be worth more than a 10 year old R35. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> So, if the R32 is worth more, doesn't it make it better, E.G. more desirable?
> 
> Just a thought.


well the 35 is definately better at one thing for sure ......Depreciating

This thread is good for entertainment value for sure but the whole thing is so obvious i almsot could not be bothered to post (I did say almost  )

So before the 35 brigade get carried away 

1 Please tell me anything mechanical that isnt "better" after 20+ years of technology.

2 dont compare the 35 to the 32 compare them to their rivals in real time and compare the difference

When the 32 appeared on the racing scene it was the only car to have - they even had to change the rules in oz before anything else had a chance .

Doesnt sound like that today

But yes the 35 is a damn fine car its just that the 32 was a better car IN ITS TIME.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Bob, this thread is like deja-vu of your couldn't give a monkey's thread, it's all been said before. Not criticising you in any way but I just can't see the point of this one. I would happily own any of the previous iterations of the GTR brand but I happen to have the R35 at the moment.


I knew you'd come out with the deja vu comment sooner or later, but it really isn't a copy of that.

fourtoes didn't give a monkey's, but here you have the option to give a monkey's  plus it's a direct comparison with 32 "only" not with all the previous Skyline models. Can you differentiate between them now?

Critics sometimes do help these forums go dead, because as Bob said, there's ffff alll going on anyway, or there's the thread of which Y-pipe if you fancy flicking through, as well as the other thread Hulk research in which everyone sounds gay including the researchers themselves.


Oh and the engine of the 35, yeah I probably meant VR38 or whatever, one of them fatherless engines that they've put in the new GTR


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Oh yes forgot to add

In two/three or so years time what will this thread title be 

Is the 36 better than the 35 or is the 36 better than the 32


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> Oh yes forgot to add
> 
> In two/three or so years time what will this thread title be
> 
> Is the 36 better than the 35 or is the 36 better than the 32


Yeah, why not?

What's wrong with that?





The 36 will be an electric supercar so we'll have more boring people than the current R35 owners, although I can't see beyond the limit of boringness past what has already been witnessed with the current owners.

:chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's probably hard to prove, but how many R35's had engine re-calls and other design failures compared to the r32?

I'd guess the R32 didn't suffer from catastrophic failures like the R35?

So, the R32 might have been more reliable too? Does that make it better?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I think a well kept R32 would be a classic for me - something I will keep in my dream garage. For everyday hack R35 everytime.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> It's probably hard to prove, but how many R35's had engine re-calls and other design failures compared to the r32?
> 
> I'd guess the R32 didn't suffer from catastrophic failures like the R35?
> 
> So, the R32 might have been more reliable too? Does that make it better?


R32,s suffered from oil pump failures, which in turn blew the engine quite abruptly. Though the number of failures I wouldn't know.

But they were prone to oil starvation as far as I can remember. This flaw was then rectified with the later model the R33, which also featured some other impovements over the 32 mechanically, but let's not go there.

Like the 35 gearbox issue, there seems to have been R32 oil starvation/oil pump failure issue


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

35 is fat and ugly... 

So is the 32..... 







But less so :chuckle:

I remember taking an instructor from silverstone out for a spin in my 32.. I seem to remember the 4 wd fuse had fallen out:chuckle: his day job was working in a 35... His words when coming out in my old shed - "you can't do this in the new one... This is much more fun!" ....

There's an interesting video about 34 vs 35 and the testers both thought a nicely modded 34 would make the better track car and be more fun.. will try and find the link...


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

I chose R32, R35 is a midgets car, kind of like a S2000 or a MX-5, there is just no space in there for a big and tall guy. :chuckle:

:flame:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's the 34 vs 35 vid... I know the 34 is different to the 32 but its not that different...

R34 GT-R vs 09 Nissan "R35" GTR New Car Review - YouTube


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the most pointless videos ever.

When R34 came out, supposedly it was driving itself too,was it not?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

It's a Renault!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

there's something special about the r34 though. I reckon it will always be the most sought after. The r35 is better yes, but mostly bought by people who jump from the hot car of the year to the next.
The r32 has the breeding and the history and for me will be the 2nd most desirable gtr.
3rd will be the r33 purely as it's probably the one most of us have pored our heart and soul and bank balance into. It has more sentimental value to the majority of us.

As soon as nissan bring out the next gtr in line the r35 will end up like the ferarri 360!

it's just my opinion though and yes I'd love an r35. But I'd sell it and buy an r34 and use the spare cash for something else.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ANDY H said:


> It's a Renault!


There's no Renault plant in Japan I don't think. That incorporation is in Europe.

The 35 GTR does not share anything with Renault. It's purely manufactured by Nissan


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Nissan are owned by Renault!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ANDY H said:


> Nissan are owned by Renault!


They're sister companies yes.

Nissan Renault Group.

But manufacturing Nissan GTR has been developed by the old skool GTR engineers and designers also the manufacturing plant is run by the Nissan engineers.

The financial side of it obviously does have to do everything with the joint group.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I assume then they have different standards of build quality!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> I assume then they have different standards of build quality!


well Renaults breaks far less than 10-15 years before. 

Thanks to Japanese engineering.

The return of Renault side is the design and chassis platforms that is given to Nissan.

V-engines are made in Japan and engineered in Japan. 

As for the engine, tm and tsb recalls I wouldn't go too far into it. Only EU cars which were LHD failed. Tm's are failed after hard abuse tsb's are design faults which every company make. Seen the destroying video of a gallardo because of electronic problem?

I do love the R32. One of the street mates has one. But, you are comparing cars in different classes. I know the firm ride in a R35 and R32's are better in it. but, the oil pump in the early cars of the RB engines is not to redline it. If you redline it there is no oil pressure.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe I'm byast as I have a 32! And I don't give a sh!t about new cars!!


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to stir things up, i wonder how quick the 35 would be if it was artificially limited with the 280bhp power limit ALL previous generation of Skyline GTR's had to comply to by Japanese law, not very i suspect given it's weight


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

But let me ask the question the other way round.


Would the R32 have been as quick as the R35 if it was given 480bhp from the factory? (despite R32's weight advantage) ??


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

driven said:


> Just to stir things up, i wonder how quick the 35 would be if it was artificially limited with the 280bhp power limit ALL previous generation of Skyline GTR's had to comply to by Japanese law, not very i suspect given it's weight


It would've been about as quick as a Renault 25 V6. Hang on a minute, Renault V6?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I do like both cars. 

Whatever you have choosen I would not opposite against it.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

enshiu said:


> well Renaults breaks far less than 10-15 years before.
> 
> Thanks to Japanese engineering.
> 
> ...


Engine wise they might be ok but the interior of a renult feels like it's coming apart after a couple of years. Nissans don't.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R32 GTR brand new 0 millege or a brand new r35 gtr 0 millege 

Hmm 













R32 GTR all day everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

Quote: Would the R32 have been as quick as the R35 if it was given 480bhp from the factory? (despite R32's weight advantage) ??

Yes, without question in acceleration, debatable on the road/track , 32 would blitz it down the straights 35 would catch up in the corners, who knows but fun to speculate:thumbsup:


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

There is only one way to solve this... FIGHT!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam (git-R) got his 480 bhp GTR32 round Bedford circuit fractionally quicker than Evo magazine did in the 09 GTR35 (and Sam was using secondhand tyres...)


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

i've got both

35 is by far the better car in standard form. but r32 is a lot more pure driving and far more enjoyable, mind u my 32 is quite tweaked up

day to day i'd use 35 it has all u need, but on the ocassion i'd take the 32 for a good ol blast on country roads


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

heres my 2p worth.

this is a gtr owners forum. ok we all have our own order in which we like the most and which we like the least. but i think i speak for everyone on here saying that if we were to be given any skyline with a gtr badge on it, we would be grateful. all of them are awesome cars in theri own right. of course the 35 is going to better, otherwise what would be the point of making it? if the gtr brand hadnt got any better in 20+ years id be a bit gutted to be honest. 
but then the 32 has the heritage, the status. a leagend that was given the name godzilla. banned from austrailian touring car. its the car that paved the way into the birth of the r35.

to the 35 owners that look down on the 32s, in my opinion your 35 wouldnt be anywhere near as good as what it is if it hadnt been for the 32. and to see what 32 owners enjoy about their own cars, you have to look past all the gizmos and gadgets and look more into the soul, the heart, the rwaness and grin factor of the 32.

to the 32 owners that look down on the 35s, ok sure the 35 is the new kid on the block, but your all looking at its tech and using it to make your 32s better. the vr38 is the new weapon of choice. so basically its the new 32gtr. think of whats to come 3 more gtr revisions ahead? exiteing times i say.

jaz


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

jaz said:


> heres my 2p worth.
> 
> this is a gtr owners forum. ok we all have our own order in which we like the most and which we like the least. but i think i speak for everyone on here saying that if we were to be given any skyline with a gtr badge on it, we would be grateful. all of them are awesome cars in theri own right. of course the 35 is going to better, otherwise what would be the point of making it? if the gtr brand hadnt got any better in 20+ years id be a bit gutted to be honest.
> but then the 32 has the heritage, the status. a leagend that was given the name godzilla. banned from austrailian touring car. its the car that paved the way into the birth of the r35.
> ...


Wait did you say the R35 has no soul?

Both cars are great in their own way. There is no comparison lol.

This is totally a discussion about taste and not the car itself now.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

Uh no? I didn't even mention the r35s soul? I did mention the soul of the r32, which is what r32 owners like about the r32. Kindve an age type of thing. 
I Havnt slagged either car off. If you read it all you will see I am praising both. Because I like both!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Beirute-GTR said:


> i've got both
> 
> 35 is by far the better car in standard form. but r32 is a lot more pure driving and far more enjoyable, mind u my 32 is quite tweaked up
> 
> day to day i'd use 35 it has all u need, but on the ocassion i'd take the 32 for a good ol blast on country roads


Good to hear an honest opinion from someone who owns/has driven both!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Pointless Thread!
The R35 is the culmination of its older siblings, with out the 32, 33, or 34 there is no 35. What the Japanese have done is brought the realm of high end exotics to the rest of us peasants at an affordable price after all isnt that what we all say, if I had the money I would buy this and or that. I mean almost all of your exotics are now Paddle shifters, so Nissan made the new GTR a paddle shifter, you get the power level of these cars but it comes from boost because it's cheaper. We are creatures of habit and change is very hard for us, usually when we find something we like thats it, we don't need anything else and so goes up the wall of DENIAL, its good enough for me now so that means forever why change it, why try something else if it works good, as is.

The R35 is a GTR, regardless of wether you accept it or not its called evolution, its DNA, its soul or its Spirit, the ideas that lead to the R35 were derived form your BAD ASS little R32, which in turn resulted in the WICKED ASS R33, which in turn produced the ASS KICKING R34. GTR's are Super Cars that were made affordable, to each his or her own. I personally prefer the R33, there is something about its lines that just makes me want run it balls out. Regardless of wether its a 32, 33, 34 or 35 a GTR is a GTR and I love them.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Whilst the R35 might have the older car licked in performance terms the highly important area of rear seat headroom clearly goes to the older car.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I have to admit, the R35 is crazy fast on the track.
Just looking back at some of the in car video made me realise how "amazing" it is.

However, there is something about an old school car's RAWNESS that newer cars cannot replicate.

You cannot buy a new car and mod it, with screamer pipe singing away at full boost and a 6 feet flame out of the exhaust... and remain legal when you go MOT the car. 
But it is something you can if you have a R32... Because it is an old car.

Is it any faster? Probably not? Does it bring a bigger smile on your FACE? Absolutely!

R32 are now turning into a REAL classic car.
It is no longer how fast it is compare to other cars, but how much enjoyment it brings the driver when you drive it.

The only good thing about the R32 is unlike other classic car (hakosuka / 240Z), it can still hold its ground on "speed" against other cars 20 years younger!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> the oil pump in the early cars of the RB engines is not to redline it. If you redline it there is no oil pressure.


Did you read that somewhere?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm,

In 1989 the R32 GTR outpaced every performance car in the market except for the F40 and Porsche 959. 

The ATTESSA gave it the biggest technical advantage over other sports cars, and if it wasnt for this the R35 GTR would not exist or be known to be the giant killing car that it is today.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

When they manage to modify a r35 to beat modified r32's, r33's and r34's, I'll take notice


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That^ has already been done. The modified 35s without being focused purpose built drag cars, they have done impressive terminals.

let's have a look


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The R35 is still quite new though. Give it another five or six years and there will be a lot more modding options out there as demand increases.

As for which is best, it's not possible to say in all honestly, because they are like comparing apples and pears.

The R32 was an amazing car when it was launched. It is a Skyline, the beginning of the 4wd Skyline breed and has a lot of history and the legend that goes with that. So it feels more "special" because we can look back at what it achieved, with a supporting modification scene stretching 20 years.

The R35 is not a Skyline, based on a sensible(ish) car. It's been designed from day one to do what it does in a very efficient way. It has neither the history or kudos of a Skyline because in it's short life it has not had the same amount of fans, the same build up of history or avid followers dedicated to keeping them on the road and modifying them. It's also been designed to be be more safe in use, so less raw. People often associate this rawness with fun. A faster car is not always more fun, but people often change up because more speed = better. It's not.

Time and the world have moved on. The Skyline legend will contine in the form the of the R35 and the models that follow it. But first they need to get older and fall into the hands of more enthusiasts, rather than some people who just want something reasonably priced and very fast.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nige Have a read and learn something

Racing around the world - Skylines Downunder - Incorporating Nissan Skyline Enthusiasts Worldwide


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> The R35 is still quite new though. Give it another five or six years and there will be a lot more modding options out there as demand increases.
> 
> As for which is best, it's not possible to say in all honestly, because they are like comparing apples and pears.
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nige Have a read and learn something
> 
> Racing around the world - Skylines Downunder - Incorporating Nissan Skyline Enthusiasts Worldwide


Why did you disclose my secrets ?

That has been read already Mike,, anything new you've got there? Pass it one


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

The engine is much better in the R32.. Afterall its a straight 6 and stronger since it is made from iron gurders...

Only the straight-6 and V12 (and possibly the H6) are pure balanced engines... Even BMW are going back to straight-6s in their performance lineup. Aston Martin are using them in racing (with crap water pumps.. but lets look past that).

A V6 will never be as good... They are simply cheaper and weaker being made from recycled coke cans. If you look closely on the top of the GTR engine it will say pull ring.

:smokin:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Didn't vote in the poll as an appropriate option doesn't exist currently.

But here are my thoughts and I currently own a lightly modified R32 GTR. 

I've been out in a MY11, it felt and drove great. It's cornering, handling, gripping, braking & accelerating is superior in every way. It made my R32 GTR seem totally inferior. 

Now would I swap the R32 GTR for an R35 GTR - absolutely not. Why? because when compared to everything else out on the road this car is still quite superior relatively speaking.

Also in my own bias the R32 GTR was the car I always wanted and will remain to be so.

Do I want an R35 GTR? - Yes absolutely but not at the cost of the R32 GTR. I would have them both, plain and simple.:smokin:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

A superclean R32 GTR vs a brand new MY12 GTR?

I`d choose the R32 beacuse I like the straight six better and the car is still after all these years such a great car and verry soon it will once again be a dream car since its so hard to find good ones.

Dont take me wrong, I love the R35 but for a true GTR enthusiast I think the R32 means much more than the R35.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

r35 are awesome cars and stock for stock of course there way better than an r32 (and i have a 32 and can comfortably say that) but ive seen a video were a 32 33 and 34 were modded up to the same power as the gtr and put round a track and the 32 was quicker round as were the 33 and 34 than the gtr. But the gtr is a fat thing and although its obviously a massively impressive feat to get it moving so fast a lighter car with the same power with already a bit of a history for handling well such as a 32 gtr with say modest power tweaks will handle similarly well round a track. That said the 0-60 with that new fangled transmission is still amazing to me.

gtr = simply better in stock form and the only option if you want something that feels newer.

32 gtr = legendary in its own time and still a very capable car today and from what others here have said the one to go for if you seek the more raw driving feel.

so for me id say 32 is my choice but i wouldnt call it "better" just a prefered option.


----------



## doc83 (Mar 8, 2012)

if you can afford an R35 you can have both as R32's are much cheaper


----------



## neild92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Had both but for pure fun factor imo R32


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I had the 32,34,and 35. the only GTR I sold was the 35, and bought a Supra . The 35 has made all my other cars inferior to it, even my ferrari 599. The acceleration, the handling, the speed, the comfort, etc. But why? why did I sell the car?

I personally enjoyed older cars. for me it's more fun driving them  it's more fun working on them and restoring them. When I worked on my back-then-shitty R32, it gave me a lot of satisfaction to see the car back in it's original form. I'm doing the same project with my R34 as well right now and I enjoyed every second working and driving it. 

So yes, just like others here, I like and respect the R35 because it is an incredible car! but I wouldn't trade my older GTR for it. :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

if i had the money it would be 32 for the track and 35 for the road i already have the 32 now to do some saving up!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I think there needs to be another option....I would like both, but I'm not giving up my R32!

I would have a near stock R35 for an everyday car/holiday car and the R32 as my weekend/track toy.

I've driven R33's and R34's (Never driven a R35) But there is something that the R32 GT-R has that the rest of the models don't seem too.....I think it is just the rawness of the car, and how it feels smaller and more "chuckable" than the rest.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Hands down R32 GTR, rawness and character just can't be beaten...wish my bro hadn't sold his now...such a pleasure to drive and a great driver's car, excellent feedback through steering...proper old skool enthusiasts car...if you haven't owned one you don't know what your missing...for me epitomises Skyline ownership to a tee


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

The 32 is still a great driver's car... But for it's power and top end speed as standed I would have to gor for the 35. It's Nissan at it's best..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think it's vice versa, the 35 is far more desirable than the 32 has ever been.


Are you on smack or something??

TT


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I think is a numbers thing. How many units of each have sold? I would say the r35 is more well known than the r32. This is such a bullshit thread tbh. Can't believe e we are compairing these 2 cars. They are not even the same platform anymore. R35 was made as a sports car from the start. Ok the r32 was built as a race car, but you still can't compaired them unless its stock for stock. 
Ok the r32 could be called a pure blood, but from that point almost every model is an improvement from the last. 
I love the r32 but I think the r35 has gone in the right direction to hold the flag until the new model is out. And it does some of what the r32 did in its day, as far as it makes other cars with a lot more power look very stupid.

Rant over lol
Jeff


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I would love to own a 35. Just jump in and drive. Anyone can drive it. But I like my 32, I will keep it for the rest of my life. There's something about it, something special. My blood is on that car... somewhere muahaha


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Are you on smack or something??
> 
> TT


It was that last batch they cooked up, not quite up to par. LOL


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Im bias as i own a track prepared R32 GTR and been spending 3 years rebuilding it so love for my car is obviously high, i would like to swap for a R35 because of price, but if money wasnt a factor i would have a R32 GTR over the R35 as i think the R35 is too common. BUT i would swap any GTR for the '72 Hakosuka Skyline anyday


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

there are way to many 35's made. r32 is more rare in compare. beside that, i like to work on some stuff that i think i can handle. With 32 & 33 is possible but i won't dear to touch a 35.


----------



## bborat (Jun 1, 2012)

Erm weird discussion but I'll join in, better well,,,
The r32GTR was something of another world when it came out,,, 1989 remember? And what were people driving then?? Rs turbo,s? Sierra cosworths? 911,s? And you know which was the daddy don't you?? I've think you've got to keep things in context, that was 24 years ago,,, so is the 35 better? I think it's each to his own, the 35 (some may disagree) is just the evolution of that car 24 years later,,, ???? Isn't it?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

If there was no 32 they'd be no 35! 32 great in its time ... 35 exceptional value for supercar performance! I'd rather a 35 than a 32 as I prefer driving new cars just my opinion.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Alltorqueuk.com said:


> Im bias as i own a track prepared R32 GTR and been spending 3 years rebuilding it so love for my car is obviously high, i would like to swap for a R35 because of price, but if money wasnt a factor i would have a R32 GTR over the R35 as i think the R35 is too common. BUT i would swap any GTR for the *'72 Hakosuka Skyline *anyday


Thats the original, not the R32.... but I did vote for the R35. The R35 competes with Ferraris, Lambos, etc something I dont believe the R32 ever did!

Let the flaming commence :flame:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

grahamc said:


> Thats the original, not the R32.... but I did vote for the R35. The R35 competes with Ferraris, Lambos, etc something I dont believe the R32 ever did!
> 
> Let the flaming commence :flame:


On what basis does the R35 compete with Ferraris and Lambos then?

If it's performance then fair enough but that has always been the case with GTRs. R32s were known to be faster than pretty much anything on the 'Ring at the time (excepting the XJ220 and Yellowbird). R33s were famous for their sub 8 minute laptime. I would argue that the performance of the R32 in 1989 was even more (relatively) impressive than the Lambos and Ferraris of the day.

If you are meaning that people would buy an R35 instead of. Then perhaps so, but then again the R32 was never imported so hardly a fair comparision. There are still plenty who will tell you that Ferrari/Lambo/Porsche heritage/spirit/whatever puts them a cut above a jumped up Datsun. Big difference is that Nissan have marked the car outside of Japan.


----------



## jeremy25 (Mar 12, 2013)

depend of the age of the owner


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think it's vice versa, the 35 is far more desirable than the 32 has ever been.


What a stupid thread!! :chairshot

You cannot compare cars of different generations. In 1989 when the R32 GTR was launched it was pretty much unknown out side of Japan with the exception of Australia where they were planning on using the cars in the ATCC. I remember how much I would have loved to have had an R32 GTR back then, it certainly was as every bit as desireable as the R35 is now.

The development work for the R32 started back in 1987 building on from the R31 GTSR it was an improvement in every way and at the time of its launch it was year ahead of any other car out there in terms of technology including sports exitocs from Italy and Germany.

You can never compare two things from 20 years apart, the world we live in the technological advances made by man, there is not comparison.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

What about bridges


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I was born in 1989, I consider my 32 as a different form of me in another dimension.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I think it was compared with the 959. I wouldn't say a GTR compares with Ferrari and Lambo. More Porsche etc. undeniable 35 is good but you can't really compare the two. Decades apart. R32 ftw!


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

i like them both but i will not swap my r32 for it.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd love a R35, great power, awesome gearbox, and more grip than the taxman on my wallet...... but not at the expense of having to give up my R32.
There is just a real rawness to driving a modified R32 that I never got from driving any of the other Skylines.

So when I win Lotto I will have a bog standard R35 for my everyday driver so I can still have the monster R32 for a play toy!


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

The R35 is a nice looking and realy fast car. But the R32 is part of japanese car history. I remember a sentence from Tsuchiya san: "The car will always have an aura and legend that not can be taken away..."
I can't feel that aura and legend on the R35. But it's still a great car.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

GT-R David said:


> The car will always have an aura and legend that not can be taken away..."
> I can't feel that aura and legend on the R35.


Because there isn't any!


----------



## azeem (May 13, 2012)

Interesting to see peoples opinions, I have also driven both cars and they are both great, as for my opinion, if you have the money have both. But i don't have that sort of money so i am sticking with my R32 and i wouldn't sell it to have a R35.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I love my R33, but if I had the money I'd have the R35.


----------



## MikeWasTheBike (Apr 12, 2007)

*best of the thread (old though it is) and I'm on page 7 or something)*

Jaz, how wise; a refreshing contribution IMHO


jaz said:


> heres my 2p worth.
> 
> this is a gtr owners forum. ok we all have our own order in which we like the most and which we like the least. but i think i speak for everyone on here saying that if we were to be given any skyline with a gtr badge on it, we would be grateful. all of them are awesome cars in theri own right. of course the 35 is going to better, otherwise what would be the point of making it? if the gtr brand hadnt got any better in 20+ years id be a bit gutted to be honest.
> but then the 32 has the heritage, the status. a leagend that was given the name godzilla. banned from austrailian touring car. its the car that paved the way into the birth of the r35.
> ...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Owning both cars I can say the r32 is really raw power and r35 more mature car compared to each other.

I like jaz's comment explains all I wanted to say.


----------



## MikeWasTheBike (Apr 12, 2007)

*Cubes and weight*

In the spirit of the old U.S. adage 'there ain't no substitute for cubes' 2.6 can't compete with 3.8. We all know the 32 is lighter so that should compensate but as a (finally sorted stage 1) R32 owner I have to say I would like less lag and the only way I can see to do that is more cubes. I hate to have to think about making my R32 less original but it was only because of race rules that it was 2.6 in the first place. RB30 should have been how it was for consumer sales. Its a strange thing. I could (at a stretch) go for an R35 now but there is absolutely no way I would trade my R32 to do so.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> objectively the r35 is better... but subjectively? I would take the r32. I think it's the more rewarding car to drive WELL. Anyone can go fast in the R35...


This quote sums it up for me, ive not yet owned a 35 but in the market for one...driven a friends quite a lot though...

The only way I can describe it is quite a detached feeling driving a car where you're flicking through the paddles versus gear changes...its insanely quick and handles amazingly...however I do like the raw way an R32 GTR feels (Hence im on my 3rd one now lol), its on edge and feels so much more rewarding driving it.... 

I will reserve full judgement until ive bought mine, as some may say I cant comment until then, once ive owned both (ive no plans of selling the 32, will be keeping it) will make further comments....

I will probs get slated by many for the above lol


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Totally agree, it is like comparing a Concorde with an Airbus 380. However, if you compare each car with the cars around at the time of their introduction, I think the R32 is the better car. 



rogerdavis said:


> What a stupid thread!! :chairshot
> 
> You cannot compare cars of different generations. In 1989 when the R32 GTR was launched it was pretty much unknown out side of Japan with the exception of Australia where they were planning on using the cars in the ATCC. I remember how much I would have loved to have had an R32 GTR back then, it certainly was as every bit as desireable as the R35 is now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, having just sold my R32, I'd say I'm more upset to see that sold than I would be the R35.

While the R35 is the overall "better" car, it doesn't hold a candle to the heritage of the R32 - it may never.


----------



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Love reading threads like this,I've got a r32 and a m3 and on cutters site there's always arguments "is the e46 better then the e92"
No doubt the 35 is a beast of a car but the r32 is iconic of course its going to be quicker ,but is it a better driving experience 
Will the 35 be a icon in 25 years time ?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Gunna take cover, but I have both and would never sell the 35. Love it and after 4.5 years it still makes me giggle like a school kid. Not in love with the 32 yet so perhaps that will eventually win me over (only had it 3 months)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

saucyboy said:


> Gunna take cover, but I have both and would never sell the 35. Love it and after 4.5 years it still makes me giggle like a school kid. Not in love with the 32 yet so perhaps that will eventually win me over (only had it 3 months)


what spec is your 32? 

Must be great having both


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

git-r said:


> what spec is your 32?
> 
> Must be great having both


It was for me!

My R32 was 90% standard.


----------



## TrueToThe3 (Jul 25, 2016)

has anyone dropped a vr38 in a 32? food for thought


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

TrueToThe3 said:


> has anyone dropped a vr38 in a 32? food for thought


Has been done with an R34GTR in Oz - see YouTube, MotiveDVD. Think they called the car ERIBISU


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes has been done by member on here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343106-ts-r32-ukraine-drag-car-vr38.html


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

r32 daily r35 weekend would be an awesome pair.


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have an r35 and recently bought a 1991 r32. I think r32 it's more rewarding and fun to drive. Like the manual shifting of the r32 and feels more like true race car. You feel more in control of what's happening. 
Seating in the r32 feels like seating in a go cart because you are lower to the ground than the r35. Love both. 
Like the fact that I get as much thumbs up with r32 as I do with r35


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R32skyline2017 said:


> I have an r35 and recently bought a 1991 r32. I think r32 it's more rewarding and fun to drive. Like the manual shifting of the r32 and feels more like true race car. You feel more in control of what's happening.
> Seating in the r32 feels like seating in a go cart because you are lower to the ground than the r35. Love both.
> Like the fact that I get as much thumbs up with r32 as I do with r35


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R32skyline2017 said:


> I have an r35 and recently bought a 1991 r32. I think r32 it's more rewarding and fun to drive. Like the manual shifting of the r32 and feels more like true race car. You feel more in control of what's happening.
> Seating in the r32 feels like seating in a go cart because you are lower to the ground than the r35. Love both.
> Like the fact that I get as much thumbs up with r32 as I do with r35


Is this on PS3 or PS4?

Gran Turismo isn't out on PS4 yet, so I'm thinking PS3.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trev said:


> Is this on PS3 or PS4?
> 
> Gran Turismo isn't out on PS4 yet, so I'm thinking PS3.


LOL....


TT


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

Trev said:


> Is this on PS3 or PS4?
> 
> Gran Turismo isn't out on PS4 yet, so I'm thinking PS3.


Lol man I can't even afford PS4, I have them on Nintendo lol.


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

Chronos said:


>


How come? Lol


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

Trev said:


> Is this on PS3 or PS4?
> 
> Gran Turismo isn't out on PS4 yet, so I'm thinking PS3.


Lol you got me man.


----------



## gtrnewbb (Nov 12, 2016)

lol, that r32 almost drifting the second half of the 1/4


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

saucyboy said:


> Gunna take cover, but I have both and would never sell the 35. Love it and after 4.5 years it still makes me giggle like a school kid. Not in love with the 32 yet so perhaps that will eventually win me over (only had it 3 months)


Awesome! Near standard at 276 or pushing the 320 with restrictor removed they are ok.. civic type R equivalent.. that might be butthurt to hear for some but it's true.

Tuned to 400 on stg1 goodies and remap they feel better.. bit more punch!

500.. this is more like it.. with right turbo choice you get good beefy power and response and it's more than enough for most situations.

Now stick some -5's in.. cams & pulleys and tune to 560+ at 1.6 bar and they are insane. The jump from 450 to 550 was really noticeable for me and the cams bring it thru the midrange much more effectively and onto boost! Real slam in the seat affair.

I didn't mention the big single route here because we all know that's time machine setup.. I was purely talking about power delivery from a twin turbo perspective.

But it's all a heap of work for something the 35 does out the box with stg1 mods. 

But as said the 32 feels go-kart like today.. low and turns so well and its small!!! I parked at college the other day and I checked the parking space to ensure I was parked nicely and the car had heaps of room around it.. it's then I notice how small the darn thing is compared to so many cars today!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Nigel-Power said:


> Performance.
> 
> Build quality
> 
> ...


OK answer time:

Build Quality: Pretty even, and if you say R32s are old just look at the "Underseal/Restoration" thread by Toni.

Looks: Opinions, but R32 looks sleeker.

Practicality: R32 is easier as daily driver because it is smaller(never thought I would say that), manual, no warranty, etc.

How they've proven themselves in the race scene.


The R35 has what, won the B12H? Set a lap at the Nordschleife?

:chuckle:

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/566567-why-r32-gt-r-worst-car-motorsport-has-best-gt-r-legacy-ever.html


(Sorry for self promotion)


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Awesome! Near standard at 276 or pushing the 320 with restrictor removed they are ok.. civic type R equivalent.. that might be butthurt to hear for some but it's true.


Who would be butthurt?

It is comparing a classic sports car to a modern sports car. The new Type R is much newer, and it isn't a stupid crossover: It is the second best car in Honda's Arsenal after the NSX...

Any normal person would think the Civic would blow it out of the water...

:bowdown1: R32 GT- R :bowdown1:


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

RSVFOUR said:


> When the 32 appeared on the racing scene it was the only car to have - they even had to change the rules in oz before anything else had a chance .
> 
> Doesnt sound like that today
> 
> But yes the 35 is a damn fine car its just that the 32 was a better car IN ITS TIME.



Had a chance? HAD A CHANCE?!

The Gibson R32, which is what raced at the mountain, is better than the _new Audi R8 LMS_.

PERFORMANCE WISE I AM TALKING.

About 50 - 100bhp more(600bhp for R32, and 489 - 552bhp for R8 depending on BOP).

Has about 40 - 50kmph higher top speed down Conrod Straight: (https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Mount_Panorama_Circuit_Map_Overview.PNG)(Straight on the left if you are new) 

Honestly, if anyone says that the GT3 Nismo R35 GT- R is leagues above the Gibson '32, then they need a new brain...

Oh, and "But the R32 wasn't subject to BOP!"

Power that can be put to the front wheels through the Attesa was reduced severely in order to conform to the rules. There was also a bunch of other stuff, but I can't remember.

BIG EDIT: After the 1991 Bathurst race the Gibson R32 had to have it's power reduced from 600bhp to 450bhp


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

They are both awesome cars. I like both :smokin:


----------

